# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  Κεθεα και απεξάρτηση από τζογο

## Annakptsk

Παρακαλώ θα ήθελα εμπειρίες και τυχόν αποτελέσματα... Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Remedy

> Παρακαλώ θα ήθελα εμπειρίες και τυχόν αποτελέσματα... Ευχαριστώ


ενας φιλος του ανδρα μου εχει παει, αλλα πηγε μονο για να ηρεμησουν με την γυναικα του, που ειχε καταλαβει τι εκανε και ηταν ετοιμη να τον χωρισει.
καλοι του φανηκαν, αλλα σταματησε μετα απο 1-2 φορες, λεγοντας οτι το ξεπερασε...
δεν το ξεπερασε ποτε, απλα δεν εχει λεφτα να παιξει κι ετσι γλυτωσε απο την οικονομικη καταστροφη.
εχει ολη την διαχειριση η γυναικα του κι αυτος την βγαζει με χαρτζηλικι των 5- 10 ευρω για κανεναν καφε σαν μωρο - παιδι, γιατι ετσι συμφωνησαν. διαφορετικα θα τον αφηνε.
ακομα κι αυτα τα παιζει και δεν το ξερει καν η γυναικα του, αλλα τουλαχιστον δεν χανει λεφτα...
νομιζω οτι ειναι πολυ βασικο να μην εχεις λεφτα να διαχειριστεις αν εισαι σοβαρα εθισμενος και θελεις να ξεκοψεις.
διαφορετικα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο. σχεδον αδυνατο...
εννοειται οτι νο1 προυποθεση ειναι να το θελει ο ιδιος ο εθισμενος.
με το ζορι δεν γινεται καμια απεξαρτηση. ουτε απο ουσιες, ουτε απο τζογο.

----------


## Annakptsk

> ενας φιλος του ανδρα μου εχει παει, αλλα πηγε μονο για να ηρεμησουν με την γυναικα του, που ειχε καταλαβει τι εκανε και ηταν ετοιμη να τον χωρισει.
> καλοι του φανηκαν, αλλα σταματησε μετα απο 1-2 φορες, λεγοντας οτι το ξεπερασε...
> δεν το ξεπερασε ποτε, απλα δεν εχει λεφτα να παιξει κι ετσι γλυτωσε απο την οικονομικη καταστροφη.
> εχει ολη την διαχειριση η γυναικα του κι αυτος την βγαζει με χαρτζηλικι των 5- 10 ευρω για κανεναν καφε σαν μωρο - παιδι, γιατι ετσι συμφωνησαν. διαφορετικα θα τον αφηνε.
> ακομα κι αυτα τα παιζει και δεν το ξερει καν η γυναικα του, αλλα τουλαχιστον δεν χανει λεφτα...
> νομιζω οτι ειναι πολυ βασικο να μην εχεις λεφτα να διαχειριστεις αν εισαι σοβαρα εθισμενος και θελεις να ξεκοψεις.
> διαφορετικα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο. σχεδον αδυνατο...
> εννοειται οτι νο1 προυποθεση ειναι να το θελει ο ιδιος ο εθισμενος.
> με το ζορι δεν γινεται καμια απεξαρτηση. ουτε απο ουσιες, ουτε απο τζογο.


Ε με μια δυο φορές δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις κάτι... Πολύ νωρίς σταμάτησε νομίζω

----------


## Delmember2052020

Να σου πω κατι Αννα εχει δικαιο η Remedy δεν μπορεις να κρατας εσυ τα λεφτα και να του δινεις χαρτζηλικι? το κανει και μια φιλη μου στον αντρα της που τον αρεσει το Κινο, εκτος αν δεν θελει να στα δωσει. Το εχω ακουσει και απο κάποιον αλλο. Αλλα πρεπει να καταλαβει και ο ιδιος του ότι εχει πρόβλημα και στο ΚΕΘΕΑ να παει αλλα θα δεχτει? Μην στεναχωριεσαι αν θυμαμαι ειπες πληρωνει τους λογαριασμους του?? Διαβασα εδω καποιον που χρωστουσε 40000 εχασε μαγαζι αυτον οχι το ΚΕΘΕΑ μονο ενα τζοκερ θα τον εσωζε, στο λεω για να δεις οτι υπαρχουν και χειροτερα.

----------


## Annakptsk

> Να σου πω κατι Αννα εχει δικαιο η Remedy δεν μπορεις να κρατας εσυ τα λεφτα και να του δινεις χαρτζηλικι? το κανει και μια φιλη μου στον αντρα της που τον αρεσει το Κινο, εκτος αν δεν θελει να στα δωσει. Το εχω ακουσει και απο κάποιον αλλο. Αλλα πρεπει να καταλαβει και ο ιδιος του ότι εχει πρόβλημα και στο ΚΕΘΕΑ να παει αλλα θα δεχτει? Μην στεναχωριεσαι αν θυμαμαι ειπες πληρωνει τους λογαριασμους του?? Διαβασα εδω καποιον που χρωστουσε 40000 εχασε μαγαζι αυτον οχι το ΚΕΘΕΑ μονο ενα τζοκερ θα τον εσωζε, στο λεω για να δεις οτι υπαρχουν και χειροτερα.


Το έχουμε δοκιμάσει και αυτό που λες αλλα βρίσκει τρόπους και παίζει. Το καλό είναι ότι μόνος του ζήτησε να πάρει βοήθεια. Όχι δεν πληρώνει λογαριασμούς και νομίζω ότι βγάζει και αντίδραση αν τον έχουμε συνέχεια από πίσω. Μόνος του κανόνισε ραντεβού με το κεθεα. Για να δούμε....

----------


## Delmember2052020

Αντε καλη επιτυχια. Για να σε παρηγορήσω και γω εφαγα τα λεφτα απο τους λογαριασμους που επρεπε να πληρωσω.

----------


## Geo75

Ειμαι τζογαδορος 13 χρονια και εχω φαει πανω απο 300000 χιλιαρικα στο στοιχημα. Ειναι η τελευταια μου ελπιδα για να σταματησω. Δεν μπορω αλλο. Εχω ερθει σε αυτο το σημειο αρκετες φορες και θυμαμαι οτι ελεγα τερμα αλλα μετα απο κανα μηνα και οταν εμφανιζοταν κανενα περιττο εξοδο ελεγα κατσε να ριξω κανα πεντακοσαρικο σε μονο παιχνιδι να τα βγαλω. Οταν μου καθόταν ενιωθα υπεροχα και επαιρνα τη γυναικα μου και τα δυό μου παιδια και βγαίναμε εξω. Τι ασχημα που εχω περασει ολα αυτα τα χρονια. Ψέματα , ωρες να λειπω απο το σπιτι , κλαμματα , ταση για αυτοκτονια...πραγματικα αν δεν τα καταφερω και τωρα θα εξαφανιστω απο προσωπου γης. Μου κανει καλό ομως που τα λεω καπου και διαβαζω εμπειριες αλλων ανθρωπων. Θα ηθελα να συμμετεχω στο προγραμμα του ΚΕΘΕΑ αλλα δυστηχως μενω σε επαρχια και ειναι μονο για Αθηνα. Ευχομαι να βγω νικητης γιατι πραγματικα εχω μια υπεροχη οικογενεια , εναν πολύ καλο κοινωνικο κύκλο και μια επιτυχημενη επιχειρηση.

----------


## aeolus74

Δομές του ΚΕΘΕΑ υπάρχουν και στην επαρχία

----------


## mixalistor

"Συμπτώματα και διάγνωση του εθισμού στον τζόγο" . Ενδιαφέρον για όποιον θα ήθελε να τσεκάρει τα συμπτώματα του.

----------


## Giota87

> Αντε καλη επιτυχια. Για να σε παρηγορήσω και γω εφαγα τα λεφτα απο τους λογαριασμους που επρεπε να πληρωσω.


Κατάφερες πλέον μετά από ένα χρόνο να σταματήσεις μήπως;

----------


## angel99

> Κατάφερες πλέον μετά από ένα χρόνο να σταματήσεις μήπως;


Oxi δυστυχος δεν τα καταφερα τωρα ειμαι αποκλεισμενη για ενα μηνα επειδη ξεμεινα απο λεφτα ξερεις ο τζογος ειναι ο μονος τροπος για να ξεχασω τα προβληματα μου τις εννοιες μου κτλ που θα παει ομως θα το κοψω οπως εκοψα και το ποτο αν και στις γιορτες παραφερθηκα λιγο δεν πιανεται ομως λογω εορτων χεχε

----------


## Macgyver

> Oxi δυστυχος δεν τα καταφερα τωρα ειμαι αποκλεισμενη για ενα μηνα επειδη ξεμεινα απο λεφτα ξερεις ο τζογος ειναι ο μονος τροπος για να ξεχασω τα προβληματα μου τις εννοιες μου κτλ που θα παει ομως θα το κοψω οπως εκοψα και το ποτο αν και στις γιορτες παραφερθηκα λιγο δεν πιανεται ομως λογω εορτων χεχε


οι κακες συνηθειες ευκολα αποκτωνται και δυσκολα κοβονται, ενω οι καλες συνηθειες δυσκολα αποκτωνται και ευκολα κοβονται .....

----------


## Be_brave

Θεωρώ ότι η μόνη, άμεση λύση είναι να διαχειρίζεται κάποιος άλλος τα χρήματά σου, όπως ειπώθηκε παραπάνω. Εάν έχεις λεφτά μόνο για τα βασικά τι θα κάνεις, δεν θα φας; Μακροπρόθεσμα χρειάζεται μια εσωτερική διεργασία. Νομίζω ότι ο τζόγος δεν έχει βιολογική βάση (να έχει δηλ. κάποιος την τάση) όπως μπορεί να συμβεί στον αλκοολισμό και στις ουσίες. Είναι καθαρά ψυχολογικό θέμα και εκεί πρέπει να γίνει η όποια διερεύνηση, με κάποιον ειδικό ενδεχομένως. Είναι δύσκολο να βρεις ένα σταθερό πάτημα όταν έχεις μια εξάρτηση, αλλά ένα νέο ερέθισμα στη ζωή πιστεύω θα βοηθήσει.

----------


## mindcrime

> Θεωρώ ότι η μόνη, άμεση λύση είναι να διαχειρίζεται κάποιος άλλος τα χρήματά σου, όπως ειπώθηκε παραπάνω. Εάν έχεις λεφτά μόνο για τα βασικά τι θα κάνεις, δεν θα φας; Μακροπρόθεσμα χρειάζεται μια εσωτερική διεργασία. Νομίζω ότι ο τζόγος δεν έχει βιολογική βάση (να έχει δηλ. κάποιος την τάση) όπως μπορεί να συμβεί στον αλκοολισμό και στις ουσίες. Είναι καθαρά ψυχολογικό θέμα και εκεί πρέπει να γίνει η όποια διερεύνηση, με κάποιον ειδικό ενδεχομένως. Είναι δύσκολο να βρεις ένα σταθερό πάτημα όταν έχεις μια εξάρτηση, αλλά ένα νέο ερέθισμα στη ζωή πιστεύω θα βοηθήσει.


Ναι δεν θα τρώει, γιατί την ευχαρίστηση του εγκεφάλου, δεν την δίνει το φαί για αυτήν, αλλά ο τζόγος. Και όσο το καθυστερεί και όσο το αφήνει τόσο θα γίνεται πιο δύσκολο. Είναι πολύ δύσκολο να κόψει το τζόγο κάποιος, θέλει πολλά κότσια, θέλει τόσα πολλά κότσια που η πρώτη απαίτηση δεν είναι να κάνεις έναν απλό αποκλεισμό, αλλά να αποκλείσεις από την ζωή σου οτιδήποτε προκαλεί το έναυσμα του να παίξω, ακόμα δηλαδή και το ίδιο το κινητό. Να σταματήσει να έχει κινητό ή να έχει κινητό που να μην της δίνει πρόσβάση στο διαδίκτυο, να μπλοκάρει κάποιος όλες τις σελίδες του τζόγου που υπάρχουν στην σύνδεση του νετ ή ακόμα και να σταματήσει να έχει διαδίκτυο στο σπίτι. Θέλει θυσία γερή για να κόψει κάποιος το τζόγο πρέπει να διακόψει οποιαδήποτε επαφή με οτιδήποτε που μπορεί να της κάνει trigger στο εγκέφαλο τον τζόγο και πρέπει παράλληλα να βρει πράγματα που να της αρέσουν για να μην έχει κενό στη ζωή της το οποίο και αυτό είναι πολύ δύσκολο, γιατί όταν η ζωή κάποιου είναι αφιερωμένη στο τζόγο, δεν έχει δουλέψει με τον εαυτό του για να ξέρει τι του αρέσει ώστε να του καλύψει το κενό που θα δημιουργηθεί! 

Και χρειάζεται υποστήριξη από κάποιον που θα μπορεί ανα πάσα στιγμή κάθε φορά που θα παθαίνει αμόκ ή θα στεναχωριέται να είναι εκεί για να την τραβήξει από το βούρκο της στεναχώριας ή του θυμού ανάλογα τι συναίσθημα θα νιώθει εκείνη τη στιγμή! Και αυτό δεν μπορεί να σου το δώσει κανείς ψυχολόγος και κανένα κεθεα,

----------


## tinos36

Καλησπέρα φίλε.
Τελικά τα κατάφερες?αντιμετωπιζω πρόβλημα με κάποιον πολύ δικό μου και δε ξέρω πως να τον βοηθήσω.
Οποιαδήποτε συμβουλή σωτήρια.
Αν τα κατάφερες 
Στείλε ένα mail να επικοινωνήσουμε

----------


## tinos36

Πολύ σωστά τα λες φίλε μου!!
Καλή χρονιά με υγεία..πως γνωρίζεις τόσα πολλά.εχεις κάποια εμπειρία πάνω σε αυτό?

----------

